# Camping Near Niagara Falls



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Following the Northeast Rally next June, we are planning on heading over to the Niagara Falls area for a few days. Any suggestions on where to stay (including where NOT to stay) and what to do are more then welcome. Is the Canadian side of the falls really worth the hassle of getting all of us a passport?


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

The Canadian side of the falls has all the great views that you simply can't see from the US side. It also has lots of shops and restraunts if that is your thing. The US side has the park. IMO, both are necessary to truly experience the falls. Getting a passport could enable you to do a day trip into Toronto if you chose to. We were up there last year as part of our waterfalls vacation tour that we did. Hubby is Canadian and wanted to get over the border, so glad we did since we would have missed the best part of the falls if we hadn't. We did go to Toronto for a baseball game. The only extras that we did at the falls was the Maid of the Mist, we accessed from the US side, and wandered around Goat Island.

We stayed at Branches of Niagara, not huge, but well situated and clean, at least then. Owners were great, have many plans for the campground. Sites aren't huge, but it worked out perfectly for us. We stayed in a full hookup, but a back in, pull through sites are in the center of a loop so you have folks on all sides of you. If you like camping in State Parks, Four Mile Creek is a beautiful park with huge sites, lots of space, electric only but water available to fill your tanks. If you can get on the loop by Lake Ontario, the sights are beautiful!

As part of our trip we also stayed at Letchworth State Park. The hiking is incredible, huge park, campground was fine for us since we don't spend much tiem there, nothing terrible, nothing special; it's the park and the hiking that we thought were spectacular.

Your children do not need passports, only birth certificates. You and your wife would need passports. But, before you go, do make sure to check and see if border crossing regulations have changed.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

So in that area there are many Wineries that you can tour. (if that's your thing).
Adam Beck generating station also has tours, Niagara casino, and yes the view of the falls is awesome during the day as well as the evening as they light up the falls.

We stayed at Campark Resort on Lundys Lane... The train is close(real Close) and they blow the horn when close to the park. Now we stayed here in 2004! we would stay again now that we have TT. we had a tent trailer last time. Use Google ariel view to see how close the train is!

There are a few on Lundys Lane.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

There was a Rally there a few years back.

We stayed on the Canadian side, campground name slips my mind right now though.

I'm sure someone will remember shortly.....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Bissel's Hideaway.....


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

We just went to Niagara Falls last month. We stayed at Four Mile Creek State Park, which is about 12 miles North of the falls.
http://www.nysparks.state.ny.us/parks/6/details.aspx

The campground is right on Lake Ontario (you can see Toronto at night). It is a simple campground with minimal amenities, but you're only paying $36 per night for out of state residents. A special bonus is that your camping pass allows you to park for free at any NY state park, including Niagara Falls and Fort Niagara (which has an historic fort and a swimming pool). The campground is not far away from a bridge into Canada. There's a lovely drive on the Canadian side down to Niagara Falls.

Definitely plan to bring your passports. The view of the falls is much better on the Canadian side.

Have fun!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Last summer on our once around the U.S. odyssey, we stayed at Niagara Falls North/ Lewiston KOA for a couple of nights. It as close to all the action and worked very well for us.


Here's a was a photo I was lucky enough to grab:


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for all of the info so far guys. Please keep chiming in. Our timeline would allow us the time to say for up to 5 nights. Is that too many days or would that be just about right to take in the area?


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

When we were there we had our arrival day, 3 days there and then our departure day. We did the falls including Maid of the Mist and Goat Island, a trip to Toronto to take in a baseball game and load up on Tim-Bits, a day trip to the locks and driving around to see other campgrounds. 5 days is more than enough....


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

We were at Niagara Falls last year. We did not have the tt with since we tied it in with a business trip to Ontario and then to Mi. 
for a wedding.

If your looking for suggestions by all means at least walk through the casino building. *"The Famous"* restaurant inside is expensive but you truly get what you pay for. The food is "Excellent" to say the least. We also ate at a IHOP and for 2 people the bill was $40+- for nothing special. The Famous would have been cheaper. Downstairs is a food court as well. By all means if you go downstairs walk outback (no pun intended). The view of the falls is different.

If you see the *"Needle"* there is a parking next to the Holiday Inn which is adjacent to it.

If you would like a side trip, the town of *"Niagara on the Lake"* is not only a nice ride but a quaint little town with many shops and restaurants. Look for the "hat" shop. (My dw went nuts in it.)

The *"Whirlpool"* is on the way which is also nice to see. Also there are vineyards along the way. The trip is about 10 miles one way and easy to get to.

On the American side by *"Goat Island"* is *"Three Sisters Island"* Be sure to read the story how the island got its name.

Another place to see is the *"Welland Locks". *When we were there, tallships were coming through to go to some display. You might be able to find out their schedule online what is coming through and when.

Enjoy

Brian


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> There was a Rally there a few years back.
> 
> We stayed on the Canadian side, campground name slips my mind right now though.
> 
> I'm sure someone will remember shortly.....


I believe there was also a rally at Sherston Shores.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We went to the Skerkston Shores Rally and really enjoyed the campground. They have a nice pool at waterpark at the campground.

My suggestion is to get the passports, there is just too much to see and do on the Canadian side.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

You have to do the jet boats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are so fun http://www.whirlpooljet.com/


----------

